# Can two Black & tan/red dogs produce a solid black puppy?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My brain is fuzzy this morning but I thought it was not possible???


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yes, it is possible. If each parent carries a black recessive, two black & red parents can certainly produce black offspring.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> My brain is fuzzy this morning but I thought it was not possible???



I was going to ask the same thing the other day...someone was getting rid of an all black GSD puppy, but the parents were both Black/Red???


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep just like Freestep said. 
If I remember my Pennett squares right if both parents carry recessive black then statistically. 25% of that litter should be recessive black, 50% of the time they will be Blk& tan and carry black recessive, and 25% will be blk& tan without carrying black.

If I remember right on the PDB there was a discussion a while ago about how West German Showlines don't really have recessive black behind them, but there is one breeder I know of using recessive black in their showlines.
I know the American Lines have a lot more color combinations with them.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It's true that it would be unusual to get a solid black puppy out of two black & red showline parents, simply because there are so few black dogs in that bloodline--for whatever reason, in the German show world, no one wants anything but black & red, so blacks are rarely bred to.

Black offspring are still possible, though, if two showline dogs with blacks waaaaaaay back in the pedigree still carry the black recessive.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL stupid iPhone corrected it to Pennett, I meant Punnett. 

Recessive black works just like recessive white as well. 
I have a white German Shepherd, first dog I got. She is out of a bi-color long coat male, and a black and tan stock coat female.


----------

